# Another DIY smoke generator



## eight433

After watching a few youtube videos I decided this style looked like what I was looking for. I hastily built a prototype tonight after work. Is is built from 3/4" pipe with 1/4" pipe inside the 3/4" barrel. The air is supplied via an air compressor with the regulator just barely cracked open. The paint can is just a temporary chip vessel. Something cheap I can experiment with air hole placement. I am looking for a better, more food safe solution. I'm thinking along the lines of a medium sized stock pot, or I may just build my own container from scratch. I want something I can load up and forget about for several hours at a time!

When I have a little more time, I will disassemble and take pictures of how it's constructed and write a better tutorial. 













smoke generator.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 15, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj

Very interesting. I would like to see how you did the 1/4" part...JJ


----------



## fwismoker

I'm in....


----------



## eight433

Ok guys, here's a parts breakdown. You can use any size you want really, as long as you keep the proportions about right. I went big, because I am using an air compressor to push air instead of a fish tank pump. 

 













20130716_202803_zpsa65d2406.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 16, 2013






This part is just a reducer, ground down to a slight press fit into the nipple with a brass hose barb screwed in it.













20130716_202826_zps463a75b4.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 16, 2013


















20130716_202908_zps56fdabd4.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 16, 2013


















20130716_202940_zps0729937e.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 16, 2013


















20130716_203624_zpsb21894d2.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 16, 2013


















smoke generator.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 15, 2013






then you just punch a couple holes in your chip container, light it up, and you're smoking! I haven't used it yet, but I see no reason for concern. This thing puts out a LOT of smoke in a very short time. I also ordered a 60 oz stainless steel martini shaker to use for my chip can so I can ditch this goofy paint can. I hope to use it this weekend!


----------



## JckDanls 07

only seeing the last 2 pics..  the others are missing


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK..  If I click on the missing pics they open in a separate window


----------



## fwismoker

How much wood chip/chunk did you load in it?    Can you adjust the compressor to produce less smoke?  I know you said you haven't really tested it yet but let us know how it goes.


----------



## eight433

In the picture I used just enough chips to cover the bottom of the can. This weekend I  should be able to put it through the paces. I always take lots of pictures so stay tuned!


----------



## gary morris

Hiya eight433, looks great, I made a smaller / similar one, yours looks the business. I don't think I had the air pressure that yours has, I was using an aquarium pump, like you mentioned, but couldn't get enough air through.

Be good to see how it goes

Gary


----------



## eight433

Well I got it all put together and tested it out some more.

This is as low as I could get it to smoke













cold smoke test low.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 18, 2013






Then, just for fun, I cranked up the PSI. Right after this picture, the bottom of the chip pot turned orange! 













cold smoke test high.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 18, 2013






Fits perfect in the smoker! 













cold smoke smoker.jpg



__ eight433
__ Jul 18, 2013


----------



## fwismoker

Ha....that's freekin awesome Eight!    You'll have some fun smoking  with that!


----------



## eight433

Please excuse all the weeds. I did the testing way back behind the barn because it was so smokey!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

eight433 said:


> Please excuse all the weeds. I did the testing way back behind the barn because it was so smokey!



If the weeds suddenly die off, you may want to market that as a herbicide!


----------



## silentbob

How long does that shaker give you decent smoke? We must have watched the same youtube video cuz mine is at the bottom not in the lid and was going to change to lid this weekend, got the can and everything.

Are you still using chip in the shaker? or is it a mixture of chip/dust?


----------



## cruisertoy

I built one of these over the weekend and tested it last night, it made some smoke but I did notice that I got a bunch of moisture! Has anyone else had this issue? I used 1/2' pipe with a 1/4" Venturi pipe inside, my chip vessel was made of a new piece of 4" exhaust tubing about 15" long. ( bigger is better right?)


----------



## eight433

Yea mine creates quite a bit of liquid as well. Much of this I attribute to the rapid cooling of the smoke because of the venturi, the rest I attribute to the air supply decompressing. 

You have to keep in mind that you are not truely "creating" moisture. You are only converting it from an invisible gas to an accumulated tangible liquid. The moisture is still present when using products like Todd's pellet smokers, however the smoke cools off as a slower rate and has nowhere to condense, so it remains in gas form.

As long as the liquid does not contact the food, I have not yet had a problem! So far I've used it to make cheese, snack sticks, jerky, smoked sausages, and used it in conjunction with hot smoking other meats.


----------



## cruisertoy

eight433
thanks so much for your input, I had a bit of a time getting and keeping it lit? I'm thinking that it might just be too big? I was using it with my air comp. and I had to keep opening up the regulator to get it fired back up, then turn it down as not to blow the sides out of the box!


----------



## eight433

Possibly an air flow issue? I started with four holes approximately ⅛ inch and eventually punched another four holes hoping to improve the burn and reduce creosote buildup but I'm not sure it helped. As long as I remember to shake the Hopper occasionally I usually don't have to re light it. I've only burned chunk in mine so there's s lot of open air space. Maybe I should experiment with other fuels as well. I may rebuild mine with smaller parts to reduce air consumption also.


----------



## cruisertoy

I have 3,3/8's holes and it seemed to burn well as long as I kept shaking it down, I just used some scraps of wood from around the shop and not the actual chips because I didn't want to waste them so maybe that has something to do with it?i ordered an air pump for a fish tank but I'm wondering now if it'll be enough? Guess well see?


----------



## brotherpaulb

I made a smoke generator a lot like the gallon can one in the pic, except using a floor flange on top.  I used 1/2" black pipe with 1/4" copper venturi.  I am using a CPAP for my air production.  I have a 6" cast iron floor drain about 1 3/8" from the bottom with a nickle sized hole in the side for lighting and air.  It fires up and produces smoke for about 15 minutes, then dies out.  Plenty of air flow available.  Anyone have any suggestions?

Update - I figured it out...needed more fresh air.  I added 7 more holes around the bottom 1/4" each, and this resolved the issue for me.


----------



## jaredmausteller

My neighbor says you will poison yourself by using the copper in the top unit....lol


----------



## sigmo

Copper or brass are handy for making the smaller tubes.  Since the cool "source" air blows through the venturi tube, it keeps the tube cool.  And the vapor pressure of copper is quite low until you reach very high temperatures.  So I doubt anyone will be getting much of a dose of copper from using a copper venturi tube.

The creosote buildup on the outside of the venturi shows that it is staying rather cool, to the point that cresote condenses onto it.

Have your neighbor look up the graphs showing vapor pressure versus temperature for common elements.   Copper is lower than 10e-8 mm of Hg even at 725 degrees C.  Those copper atoms are not likely going anywhere! 

:biggrin:


----------

